# Mural In Acrylic



## Alejake (Aug 31, 2011)

I was commissioned to paint a large mural. The owner wanted it painted on canvas and applied like wallpaper to a curved (sheet-rock) wall. I told him that I had never heard of a mural being done that way, but that I would ask around to get some expert opinions. 

All who replied siad that it could be done in that fashion.

It is now up and applied to the wall and awaiting some sort of a flexible frame to be applied around it.

Even though the mural was done in accordance to specific owner instructions and that the owner had approved it for putting it up, the problem now is that the owner says that when they put artifacts and display pieces on the counter, that up to six inches of the lower half of the mural is obscured by the display pieces.

He wanted to know if it could be steamed off of the wall, have six inches from the top and bottom, and then wallpaper it back in place, and the bottom six inches would be tiled with marble. Unfortunately when the possibility of wallpapering an acrylic painting on canvas was put out there, I never thought that we would have a discussion about how to remove it intact.

I have no doubt that it can be steamed off. What I don't know is what the steam would do to the acrylic paint.

Can anybody out there give an answer that I can pass on to the owner?


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Alejake,

That's a bummer. I think I'd do a sample test prior to opinions and the real thing.

Good luck


----------

